

Twitter: API v1 Retirement is Complete - Use API v1.1 - daw___
https://dev.twitter.com/blog/api-v1-is-retired

======
ericclemmons
> In API v1.1 all requests require authentication. Because of this, most
> JSON-P use cases are actively discouraged as it is rarely possible to
> perform without exposing your client credentials.

This is a bad move, IMO. Unless I use the official Twitter widgets, I can't
request my own info/timeline on my static site?

------
chrisohara
[https://cdn.api.twitter.com/1/urls/count.json?url=google.com](https://cdn.api.twitter.com/1/urls/count.json?url=google.com)

Works for me.

